
NY police used a virtual 'wanted poster' to help catch bombing suspect - nichodges
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-09-20/mobile-alert-issued-to-new-york-resident-in-hunt-for-suspect/7860408
======
awqrre
News anchors on TV appeared to have received the alert with a picture
attached...

